# Race to full OLL 3x3



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jan 5, 2018)

Learn all of the OLLs as fast as you can. I can also help you along with come easy OLLs. *If you already know full OLL, you will not be counted. *Write the number of the OLL you learned and I will have the leaderboard here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1tgsZBCouU0ccMJoyhNqSmKjffFllAAgXe0lNm9zaUuo/edit#gid=0

Useful websites:
http://www.cyotheking.com/oll/
http://algdb.net/puzzle/333/oll

FYI the are 57 algs

I know these algs:
OLL#2
OLL#3
OLL#4
OLL#5
OLL#6
OLL#7
OLL#8
OLL#21
OLL#22
OLL#23
OLL#24
OLL#25
OLL#26
OLL#27
OLL#28
OLL#31
OLL#32
OLL#33
OLL#34
OLL#37
OLL#43
OLL#44
OLL#45
OLL#46
OLL#47
OLL#48
OLL#49
OLL#50
OLL#51
OLL#53
OLL#54
OLL#57


----------



## Zerksies (Jan 5, 2018)

I know them all


----------



## XBCubes (Jan 6, 2018)

I only know the cross cases so far . I know full PLL though.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 6, 2018)

Here's how I learned OLL in 4 days: 

I did it was by watching Feliks' video and learning 4 cases at a time. It took about 2-3 minutes to learn those 4 cases, then I practiced for about 10 minutes on Tim's site. - This is the most important step I think.

The really cool thing about Tim's site is that you can choose to train only those 4 cases that you just learned, so you can just drill them into memory right away WHILE training recognition. Then I basically just repeated it like 3-4 times every day until I knew full OLL (I learned 12 or 16 algs per day, and it has all stuck. I reckon you could do that same.)

It was confusing to me at first, so here's how you choose the OLL cases on Tim's site: https://i.imgur.com/lBE9I2f.gifv

I believe anyone can learn full OLL in less than a week using 30 minutes to an hour per day.


----------



## Rubiksdude4144 (Jan 8, 2018)

*FOR PEOPLE THAT WANT HELP:*
Learn the cases that have F (sexy move)* F' or F (reverse sexy)* F' There are 5 of these cases

Note: the * symbol means they are potentially repeated



alisterprofitt said:


> Here's how I learned OLL in 4 days:
> 
> I did it was by watching Feliks' video and learning 4 cases at a time. It took about 2-3 minutes to learn those 4 cases, then I practiced for about 10 minutes on Tim's site. - This is the most important step I think.
> 
> ...


This is nice for helping others and me along, thank you


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 8, 2018)

Rubiksdude4144 said:


> *FOR PEOPLE THAT WANT HELP:*
> Learn the cases that have F (sexy move)* F' or F (reverse sexy)* F' There are 5 of these cases
> 
> Note: the * symbol means they are potentially repeated


Double sune or double antisune are a little better than F (triple sexy) F'


----------



## applezfall (Jan 8, 2018)

i know 49 of them but i use roux


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jan 8, 2018)

In terms of learning 57 algorithms, I was very lazy to do that. So it took me about 2.5 - 3 years until Christmas last year, I finally knew all OLL cases. PLL only took me 2 months tho .

My only tip on memorizing the OLL is to drill it many many many times. Then it's all about muscle memory .


----------

